# Import car from USA



## Aabear (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello everyone. I was wondering if anyone could help me.

I have just moved to DF and I am planning to buy a second hand car. I work for an international development organization and some of my colleagues have brought their cars from the States when relocating to Mexico.

I was considering importing a car from California or Texas but I need a company to help me as I dont know the market in the States. There are some companies in Europe specialising in importing cars from other countries (ie. cars from Germany to Mediterranean countries, cars from USA to Russia, etc.) and was thinking if anyone knows of any similar company in DF.

Joaquin


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

*Consider buying a car in Mexico instead*

I think most people would recommend that you buy a car locally. They seem to be reasonably priced, can help with the "tramites" and get you on your way.

I believe you pay a high premium on importing a car, both in time and money (hassle). 

One thing you DON'T want to do is bring in a car you can't have serviced locally. There are lot of good service outfits in Mexico from reputable dealerships that sells new, to those that sell used) cars, but the brand you import might not be one of them.

I'm from the U.S.A. where car dealerships, new and used, are perceived to be of questionable repute, and often are. MUCH less so in Mexico, IMHO.

Others may disagree...





Aabear said:


> Hello everyone. I was wondering if anyone could help me.
> 
> I have just moved to DF and I am planning to buy a second hand car. I work for an international development organization and some of my colleagues have brought their cars from the States when relocating to Mexico.
> 
> ...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Definitely buy your car in Mexico, preferably from a new car dealer's stock of recent trades; they only keep the good ones. The transaction will be simple.
Since June of 2011, having a US vehicle in Mexico has become more of a hassle because of the new deposits and renewals. The slightest delay or error and you lose $400 USD and won't get it back. We have a Jalisco car, which we will keep, but our US plated car is soon to be taken back to the USA to be sold to CarMax as we change our status and will no longer be eligible to own or drive a foreign plated vehicle. Permanent importation (nationalization of a NAFYA vehicle) is now virtually impossible for foreigners, due to the age restrictions and the cost of at least $2000 USD for the process, requiring temporary transfer of title to a Mexican entity.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Two Car/Driving Questions*

:car: RV gives good advice and if the following was not our situation we'd be sure to follow it. 

We will be driving to Ajijic from Baltimore in early January.

We currently own a couple of cars. We will not need two cars in Mexico, so we have decided they both go into b uying a single car.

We will be moving with at least four kitties plus some personal stuff.

We do not want to fly, and have never been on a long road trip - 5 days for 4500 miles.

So, here are the questions:
1. We are going to have to buy a car here in MD to drive there. We are aware of the registration in South Dakota idea - which is the way we are thinking now. We know that nationalizing the American can is not an option. We are looking at a used CR-V, RAV-4 or even the Nissan Juke.

2. As young as I may be, I do not like road trips. I know that an alternative would be to fly down to Mexico, buy a car, go back to MD and then drive back - I don't think so.

3. Therefore, as bad as it is, I feel I am stuck with buying a car in MD and driving down - so what are the pitfalls, eg: SD plasted car outside of Lakeside vis a vis the police, etc etc. (I've heard stories...), insurance rates, visa implications, etc.

NEXT:
Just for fun I sat with Mapquest to figure out my route and timing for the trip. I've plotted a course, but I need driving veterans to spend their precious time and experieince to figure out a better travel plan. We figure we can drive for about 8 hours a day and will then need to stop. How would any of you veterans make the drive from Baltimore to Ajijic? Where would you stop for the night? How do we plan for the ultimate time to cross the border in Laredo? What about the leg from Nuevo Laredo to Ajijic?

Since this is not time critical - please do not jump on it - you've got better things to do, but I trust y'all when it comes to things like this.

Thanks


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> :car: RV gives good advice and if the following was not our situation we'd be sure to follow it.
> 
> We will be driving to Ajijic from Baltimore in early January.
> 
> ...


My suggestion is: Sell the one car of the highest value in Baltimore. Next drive the other car to your rental. Get your FM3´s and in your leasure shop for a new car in Guadalajara. Buy it there. Then when you have time drive to McAllen and sell the US car to a wholesale dealer there. Take the bus back to your home and you have 6 months to complete everything.

When I sold my house in San Diego and was itching to buy a SUV my wife said no wait and see. She has a 2008 Escape here. Now that I use my 2000 Maxima only to run around San Diego and Mexicali I am glad I did. It runs excellent. I don´t drive many miles as I did before. I park it in my carport in Mexicali for 4 months at a time. The condo complex in San Diego where I live doesn´t allow long term parking as it is a 55 and older large complex and they got away with only 2 parking spots per 4 condos when built. After 3 1/2 years I still have money to invest in an SUV here in SLP whenever I want. I take the bus when my wife is at work, no problem.


----------

